# What do you regret no getting from waxstock



## lmc leroy (Apr 26, 2008)

Hi folks, had a great day at my first waxstock. Lots of people saying what they got and putting pictures, but my big regret was not getting Autobrites nano system kit. After speaking to the guys I was almost convinced but it was late in the day and had spent enough. Now i cant stop thinking what a deal it was at the time, never mind all the stuff i did by its always the ones that get away that seem better.
I bet there are more of you that got home and thought 'i wish i'd have got this and that'


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

I still have a £100+ list for AF lol. Wish I got another Crew bag now.


----------



## turbosnoop (Apr 14, 2015)

A container of tardis but I guess my autoglym itr should last a few years really. So I keep trying to tell myself


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

A fallout remover, didn't realise i needed some oh and i almost bought an obsession wax shampoo, i'll order a custom one from them.


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

turbosnoop said:


> A container of tardis but I guess my autoglym itr should last a few years really. So I keep trying to tell myself


Yep I didn't get any Tardis. They sold me some Preptone instead.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

I forgot a couple of bits, wanted to try a couple of gtech bits and needed some more glass cleaner

Ah well


----------



## cleaningfreak (Sep 3, 2011)

forgot to get number from auto finesse girls :lol:


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

cleaningfreak said:


> forgot to get number from auto finesse girls :lol:


+1 :lol:


----------



## chrisgreen (Mar 30, 2012)

Meant to get a pic with either the AF girls or the Swirl Police - other than that I got everything that was on my shopping list (and more besides).


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Enough Time to speak to everybody .....


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

Getting TO Waxstock


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Getting a mortgage and moving into a new house last month meaning i didn't really have the spare cash. 

I did however buy a few little bits but could of bought a whole lot more!


----------



## stumpy90 (May 13, 2014)

WHIZZER said:


> Enough Time to speak to everybody .....


You spoke to all the important people.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

I spent so much time chatting that I didn't actually look round hardly at all

All good fun though and was good to meet the people I did


----------



## lmc leroy (Apr 26, 2008)

I went with a list and completely ignored it. Got overwhelmed by my first waxstock.
I couldnt smuggle one of the swirl police girls out in a plastic bag.


----------



## gatman (Jun 13, 2012)

AF Dressle and Dragons Breath, will just order in a fe weeks


----------



## nichol4s (Jun 16, 2012)

Kimo said:


> I forgot a couple of bits, wanted to try a couple of gtech bits and needed some more glass cleaner
> 
> Ah well


and something to dress your arches :lol:


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

nichol4s said:


> and something to dress your arches :lol:


They were dressed lol

Just a ****ty product

Knew I'd forget at least one thing tbf


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

Puntoboy said:


> Yep I didn't get any Tardis. They sold me some Preptone instead.


Yeah tardis for me too, didnt go to the AS stand quick enough it seemed


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

Kimo said:


> I spent so much time chatting that I didn't actually look round hardly at all
> 
> All good fun though and was good to meet the people I did


Nice to hear you being sociable lol lol :thumb:


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

cossiecol said:


> Getting TO Waxstock


Me too col


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

M4D YN said:


> Nice to hear you being sociable lol lol :thumb:


Haha

I'm always sociable, people just read or take my posts the wrong way on here

Met so many dw-ers, was great putting names to faces


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

M4D YN said:


> Nice to hear you being sociable lol lol :thumb:


When i spoke to kimo he was very approachable, sounded a bit nervous but approachable none the less.


----------



## Mikej857 (Jan 17, 2012)

I'm gutted I didn't get one of the new AF bags but hey ho I'll have to order off the website


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

Wanted a interior smoke bomb and believe shop and shine might of sold them? Got a good deal for x 5 drying towels for £17 :thumb: totally forgot all about it. Said I'd pick one up for a friend if see one.


----------



## supraGZaerotop (Jun 23, 2008)

i was pretty happy with what i got, at the end of the day where do you stop! theres always next year, il be going again for sure ;-)


----------



## supraGZaerotop (Jun 23, 2008)

slineclean said:


> Wanted a interior smoke bomb and believe shop and shine might of sold them? Got a good deal for x 5 drying towels for £17 :thumb: totally forgot all about it. Said I'd pick one up for a friend if see one.


autosmart had them on the back of theyre van, i was on the back talking to the rep, he was showing me them funny enough as i was aking about odourcon, he even let one off a little to show me lol, really strong, £8 each tho


----------



## Richors (Apr 29, 2007)

I had intended to get some Megs glass cleaner but as it was more expensive at the show than it is at Halfrauds I didn'r bother..............


----------



## supraGZaerotop (Jun 23, 2008)

Richors said:


> I had intended to get some Megs glass cleaner but as it was more expensive at the show than it is at Halfrauds I didn'r bother..............


do you know what, i found that, i was looking to pick up some meguiars stuff. EXPENSIVE at the show i found also, didint buy nothing from them. come on meguiars, next drop prices, or move aside for autoglym.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

supraGZaerotop said:


> do you know what, i found that, i was looking to pick up some meguiars stuff. EXPENSIVE at the show i found also, didint buy nothing from them. come on meguiars, next drop prices, or move aside for autoglym.


Megs never do show prices and said they never will, shame as they'll lose a lot of custom for that surely

It's auto glyms choice not to turn up, came first year but haven't been back since ..


----------



## Richors (Apr 29, 2007)

I thought Last touch was good at £20 but the rest wasn't which is disappointing.
Same with AG not turning up - good for AS i reckon as they are a logical AG competitor in my view.


----------



## indianbelters (Jul 19, 2014)

More shampoo. I don't think 1 gallon is going to last a year


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

chrisgreen said:


> Meant to get a pic with either the AF girls or the Swirl Police - other than that I got everything that was on my shopping list (and more besides).


----------



## supraGZaerotop (Jun 23, 2008)

Kimo said:


> Megs never do show prices and said they never will, shame as they'll lose a lot of custom for that surely
> 
> It's auto glyms choice not to turn up, came first year but haven't been back since ..


wonder why they dont go, they should do, they are like the main car care company in the uk, well if meguiars wont do show prices then maybe they make room for another company if you ask me. i went back and forth they're stall a few times and it didint look like they sold much at all


----------



## Lukesmith90 (Aug 8, 2015)

gtechniq!


----------



## Kevlar (Nov 12, 2006)

I just wondered why no one sells any Gyeon gear at Waxstock I wanted some Bathe...had to buy after the show.


----------

